# Post Your Villagers!



## Sleepy (Jun 9, 2013)

Some people take their villagers *very* seriously. I am very happy with my New Leaf villagers. I actually love all of them, even the beloved demon we call Coco! 




Frank the Eagle
Peanut the Squirrel
Coco the possessed zombie *cough*- Bunny
Simon the Monkey 
Diana the Deer (I believe she is a deer)

What villagers did you get? Are you happy with them? Did you reset/will you reset for villagers?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 9, 2013)

Coco is creepy. But, to be honest, I wouldn't mind having her. Maybe I'm weird. 

I'll reset for villagers. I don't know how long I'll do it. Until I get at least 1 I want or I get bored and want to start playing the game, I guess.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 9, 2013)

Frank the Eagle looks pretty cool. Kind of reminds of the Jamaican flag lol


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 9, 2013)

You have awesome villagers. I take my villagers too seriously lol. Can't wait to post mine later. Much later :/ Man I hope I remember to take a pic of the ceremony. I feel like I'm gonna forget.

Also, your character is adorable XD


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah Coco is creepy, but she is so nice when you talk to her. I'm getting used to her appearance a little more now. She is kind of nice to have in town to be honest  And yeah, I usually dislike having eagles in my towns, but I really like Frank. His colors look extremely tropical. 

I did not reset for villagers by the way, this is just what I got when I found a map I loved! Good luck to those resetting for their favorite villagers. (I've reset 1000s of times for shiny pokemon, you can do it!)

Thanks Lovemcqueen! I used the face guide  I got lucky with the villagers, I wish you luck as well!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 9, 2013)

Sleepy said:


> (I've reset 1000s of times for shiny pokemon, you can do it!)



You are a patient person. I don't have the patience for that.

I really, really want Ankha or Bob. The odds of getting one of them are far greater than the odds of getting a shiny Pokemon, but even then, I'm not sure I have the patience for it. We'll see how many times it takes to get somebody interesting!


----------



## Cheri (Jun 9, 2013)

I know the starting villagers I should think of in my town!

Cheri, Cally, Ozzie, Whitney, and Chas.


----------



## Eirynfox (Jun 9, 2013)

Sleepy said:


> Some people take their villagers *very* seriously. I am very happy with my New Leaf villagers. I actually love all of them, even the beloved demon we call Coco!
> 
> View attachment 4234
> 
> ...



You have some nice villagers there, and all different


----------



## Majora999 (Jun 9, 2013)

Amelia
Sterling
Gala
Hugh
Harry.

Except for Amelia and Sterling, I'm none too thrilled. Plus I have the fruit I wanted the least. but, my town layout is just too perfect to give up.

EDIT: I'll post a picture later.


----------



## Mint (Jun 9, 2013)

Celia
Astrid
Stinky
Gabi
Chester

I will post a picture later.


----------



## Kip (Jun 9, 2013)

I swear, if i get a monkey in my village i will END this game.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2013)

Kip said:


> I swear, if i get a monkey in my village i will END this game.



Porter.

Bam.


I have Chevre, Bluebear, Chow, Erik, and Axel.


----------



## Stupefiant (Jun 9, 2013)

I got:

Pierce
Dora
Puddles
Cyrano
Barold

Only Puddles and Cyrano are currently awake. I should have set another time to play tonight, guess it's too late now? I don't want to time travel and make my town ugly by doing so.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 9, 2013)

Aw so jealous you got Diana!!!!!


----------



## Cloudkitty (Jun 9, 2013)

Kip said:


> I swear, if i get a monkey in my village i will END this game.



Me too, I hate monkeys.


----------



## Row (Jun 9, 2013)

Mitzi, Beau, Coach, Sprinkle, and Limberg


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 9, 2013)

Row said:


> Mitzi, Beau, Coach, Sprinkle, and Limberg



miTZI omg i love her. i really hope i have at least a cat, eagle, or deer. (that I like)
guess I'll find out when game stop opens in 10 hours....


----------



## Mint (Jun 9, 2013)

My villagers. 

I'll post again once I have my physical copy. ^^;


----------



## Tapa (Jun 9, 2013)

These are my slaves. I wish I got a monkey.


----------



## Villager Fan (Jun 9, 2013)

Damn, I'm not getting my copy until next weeks. Tapa, what's the name of the yellow dog?


----------



## Tapa (Jun 9, 2013)

Villager Fan said:


> Damn, I'm not getting my copy until next weeks. Tapa, what's the name of the yellow dog?



His name is Benjamin. So far he's probably my favorite villager.


----------



## Jamie (Jun 9, 2013)

Rowan the tiger,
Pippy the bunny.
Greta the mouse,
Erik the deer,
Annalisa the anteater!

I wanted to keep trying to reset for Alfonso, but I really liked the map I had an I got a deer neighbor! I just had to keep it, and hope that one day maybe I'll see Alfonso. 

(I wasn't thrilled about Pippy the bunny until I got stung by a bee and she gave me some medicine! What a sweetheart! <3)


----------



## Kip (Jun 9, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Porter.
> 
> Bam.


Ah, right, didn't think of that xD. I'm A-okay with Porter though.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 9, 2013)

Since I play the game in French, I'll post the characters as they appear on my game within brackets. I have : 

Sly (Chuck in French), Tipper (Val?), Jambette (Gambette), Eggbert (Herbert) and Monty (Lourent). I also have a new character arriving today that goes by the name of Kolala, most probably a Koala but I can't say what the name is in English as I haven't seen him/her yet.

If you are interested, you can read my 2nd day journal blog post here (in French but there are numerous pictures) : http://nouvelleorange.com/noublie-p...soulever-dun-seul-doigt-si-lenvie-me-prenait/

I didn't get a picture of the tree planting ceremony, but I later got a picture of 3 (out of 5) residents yesterday.


----------



## Ayanie (Jun 9, 2013)

Hamlet
Bunnie
Prince
Nan
Apollo

Ill also post a picture later.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't remember all of them but one guy I know for sure I have is Bam. He is instantly my favorite as soon as I saw him.


----------



## jesughs (Jun 9, 2013)

Poncho (MY FAVE BBY ILY 4EVER)
Dizzy (also one of my faves)
Mathilda (I HATE YOU UGLY KANGAROO)
Merengue (which is that cake strawberry rhinoceros thing)
Victoria (eh don't really care for the horses but oh well)


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 9, 2013)

not only did my best friend get goldie...SHE ALSO GOT PEACHES...those were the 2 things i wanted  i hate her and i declare war upon her village lol


----------



## palefawn (Jun 9, 2013)

Peanut the squirrel<3
Filbert the squirrel 
Montey the gross monkey
Frobert the frog
Monique the cat


----------



## NintendoFanGunner (Jun 9, 2013)

Praying I get PomPom really fast


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Since I play the game in French, I'll post the characters as they appear on my game within brackets. I have :
> 
> Sly (Chuck in French), Tipper (Val?), Jambette (Gambette), Eggbert (Herbert) and Monty (Lourent). I also have a new character arriving today that goes by the name of Kolala, most probably a Koala but I can't say what the name is in English as I haven't seen him/her yet.
> 
> ...



Superpenguin will be jelly :3


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 9, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Superpenguin will be jelly :3



You have no idea how jelly I am lol. But I actually already knew from a previous thread. 
Getting my copy in an hour and will post my neighbors then.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 9, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Since I play the game in French, I'll post the characters as they appear on my game within brackets. I have :
> 
> Sly (Chuck in French), Tipper (Val?), Jambette (Gambette), Eggbert (Herbert) and Monty (Lourent). I also have a new character arriving today that goes by the name of Kolala, most probably a Koala but I can't say what the name is in English as I haven't seen him/her yet.
> 
> ...



Ewwww, Jambette. I think I?d restart my game if I would get her.  I?m Kind of picky about my villagers and especially dislike those with odd facial hair or lots of makeup...
Egbert is cool though and the Cow (Bull?) is absolutely adoreable!


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 9, 2013)

From left to right....

Kody
Portia
Knox
Bunnie
Pudge

Shame I got double bear cubs, but that's fine.


----------



## Eirynfox (Jun 9, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> View attachment 4247
> 
> From left to right....
> 
> ...


Nice!
I had kody in my CF game for ages! even though you got two bears, at least you got two nice ones


----------



## Boccages (Jun 9, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> You have no idea how jelly I am lol.



Why?


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 9, 2013)

He is clearly a fan of Eggbert!  I love looking through everyone's villagers on here. Some nice communities growing. I reallly hope a sheep moves in to my town. Maybe Eggbert too, he is nice looking.

I'm just happy with the diversified species I got. Thanks to those who congratulated me on my villagers  

Congratulations to everyone getting the villagers they want.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 9, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> View attachment 4247



Whoa. I like Knox, with that knight design.


----------



## blushingangels (Jun 9, 2013)

I got Bob!


----------



## Pudge (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm content with my villagers I guess, but I don't especially love any of them.

I have:
Beau
Frobert
Grizzly
Elise
Savannah

(I REALLY WANT PUDGE)


----------



## Coolio15 (Jun 9, 2013)

Can't wait till I get my game, these next few days are going to be soooooo long


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 9, 2013)

I love your villagers, especially Diana, haha.

I have Gala, Drago, Sprinkle, Mott, and Fang.


----------



## Cevan (Jun 9, 2013)

Cyrano
Patty
Rhonda
Alfonso
Tipper

Alfonso's birthday was today, so I got to experience a villager birthday on the very first day! It was quite neat, and I ended up getting him what he considered a "perfect" present (I got him a green dresser from Nookling Junction).


----------



## aikatears (Jun 9, 2013)

Dizzy, croque,velma, coco, sparro and flow is moving in


----------



## insanityingirlform (Jun 9, 2013)

Vic the Bull [?]
Mint the Squirrel
Samson the Mouse
Deena the Duck
Drago the Dragon
and there's an animal named Paula is moving in.


----------



## Cheri (Jun 9, 2013)

You found out Vic was Norman's English Name!


----------



## AC Cafe (Jun 9, 2013)

Mitzi, Chief, Freya, Jitters, and Puddles. Kinda disappointed I didn't get Goldie, or any new species or personalities. Oh well. I do love Mitzi though <3


----------



## silentrevolt (Jun 9, 2013)

First day: Deli, Ruby, Tbone, Miranda and Poncho. Deli is my new favourite villager


----------



## Gusamania (Jun 9, 2013)

Savannah
Alli
Ozzie
Victoria
Sterling


Sterlings suit of armor is hilarious


----------



## Filthykur (Jun 9, 2013)

My villagers are Monty, Big Top, Annalise, Rosie, Sterling and Ed is on the way in.  Sterling is probably the best one with his knight armor.


----------



## jPottie (Jun 9, 2013)

I have Antonio, Hugh, Queenie, Melba, and Vladimar. I really like them all but Vlad!


----------



## Joey (Jun 9, 2013)

A lot of people seem to have Sterling. He is really popular.


----------



## Filthykur (Jun 9, 2013)

Joey said:


> A lot of people seem to have Sterling. He is really popular.



Sterling is a cool dude lol


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 9, 2013)

I got:

Sterling
Gaston
Erik
Mitzi
Eloise

The only one I want out is Gaston.


----------



## Micah (Jun 9, 2013)

Tucker
Baabara
Bianca
Curt
Rudy


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 9, 2013)

I got:
Nate the Bear
Monique the Cat
Bam the Deer
Lobo the Wolf and
Tammi the Monkey

I got 3 new villagers, one of them is a new speicies! Very happy  The only one I want GONE is Monique.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 9, 2013)

Filthykur said:


> Sterling is a cool dude lol



I think Knox's new personality is more fitting for a knight.



DJStarstryker said:


> Whoa. I like Knox, with that knight design.



He has the new Smug personality, which is fitting for his knightly look.


----------



## Krael42 (Jun 9, 2013)

I have Purrl, Cheri, Erik, Jitters, and Eunice. The one I care for the least is Erik.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 9, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I got:
> 
> Sterling
> Gaston
> ...



Nice selection! Well if you ever decide you want Mitzi out, you can send her my way...  See you online later, hopefully!


----------



## Zellu (Jun 9, 2013)

Ankha (love) Rosie (love) Leonardo, Elvis, and Aurora. nwn Very happy. And Paula is set up to move in tomorrow!


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 9, 2013)

In my town.

Eloise
Ava
Pinky
Peewee
Leonardo.


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 9, 2013)

My village has 
Joey
Tangy
Amelia
Rocco
Cousteau

No new ones... yet. I actually love them. I had them in previous AC games.


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 9, 2013)

i had to reset a few times but i got the best
stitches, teddy, and pinky (all bears yeah a bear possee)
then i got freya the queen
peaches i hate and i want her to move


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 9, 2013)

My starter guys are Del the alligator, Drift the frog, Monique the cat, Anabelle the anteater, and Moe the cat. ^.^ Got my fave villager, Bob, in one of my towns, but the rest of the town was kinda lame so I didn't save.


----------



## mason (Jun 9, 2013)

Dotty the bunny
Naomi the cow
Ava the chicken
Rolf the tiger?
Joey the duck
Katt (currently moving in)

I'm not super thrilled about any of the villagers, but I think that Joey, Dotty, and Rolf are my favorites, looks-wise, of those. Maybe I will like Katt once she moves in, the spot for her house is all lined off but shes not in town yet lol.

I had Coco the first time that I started up the game, but I reset a few times because I kept getting cherries! I like Coco, shes weird looking  lol


----------



## Natalia's Leaves (Jun 9, 2013)

Let's see...
Margie the elephant
Peanut the squirrel
Kid Cat the cat
Gloria the duck
Anchovy the bird


----------



## azurill (Jun 9, 2013)

I have 
Aurora
gaston
clyde
kid cat
Diana


----------



## Odette (Jun 9, 2013)

azurill said:


> View attachment 4284
> 
> 
> I have
> ...


Oooh, so the white deer is actually Diana! I thought her name was Natalie. I'm so happy about that, as Diana is one of my favourite names!


----------



## Cinnamoos (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm having a super hard time getting Marshal in my towns. :c I keep resetting in hopes of getting him.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sydney, Cesar, Marcel, Friga, and Bonbon. No hammies or deer (yet!).


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 9, 2013)

Penelope
Tiffany
Fauna (<333)
Sheldon
Moe
Katt


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 9, 2013)

I have, 
Robin
Jambette
Benedict
Nibbles  (thank god at least some one I liked)
Wolfgang


----------



## PeppermintComrade (Jun 9, 2013)

Big Top
Nan
Willow
Static
and my best buddy Bill! xD
(He's followed me through every game)


----------



## Solar (Jun 9, 2013)

Peaches (Horse)
Cheri (Cub)
Blair (Squirrel)
Derwin (Duck)
Butch (Dog)

I love my villagers so SO much!! <3


----------



## amartini (Jun 9, 2013)

Mallary the duck, Cesar the gorilla, Boomer the penguin, Cally the squirrel, and Stinky the cat.

I like them for the most part. I was really hoping to get new characters (like Pietro), but the only new one I get was Cally. Oh well!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 9, 2013)

Erik just randomly changed into a pink polka dot dress. O_e Why Erik why?
He asked me how he looked and I said terrible and he was happy about that answer so he gave me his old shirt? WHAT!?!


----------



## Anna (Jun 9, 2013)

Joey said:


> A lot of people seem to have Sterling. He is really popular.



I noticed a lot have Frobert aswell


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 9, 2013)

Anna said:


> I noticed a lot have Frobert aswell


And Gaston...ugh Gaston. -.-


----------



## Mothership (Jun 9, 2013)

I have Rocco, the cranky hippo, Drake the lazy duck, Hamlet, the jock (?) hamster, Flora, the peppy ostrich and Aurora, the normal penguin. And, Mira, the ? rabbit has her space for her house marked off.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 9, 2013)

OMG! I love Erik so much right now. I want him to remain forever! He has planted so many flowers in my town it's crazy.


----------



## Villager Fan (Jun 9, 2013)

Wait the blue cow is named Naomi? I thought it was confirmed to be Lindsey?


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyone get this guy yet? I don't think he has an english name yet.

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Takkun


----------



## Eloise (Jun 9, 2013)

If anyone has Eloise and doesn't like her, omg please send her my way when I get the game on June 14th. She's my favourite villager and she's never been in any of my animal crossing games, It's like she's been trying to avoid me!  Or maybe she will be one of my starting villagers. :/


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 9, 2013)

Eloise said:


> If anyone has Eloise and doesn't like her, omg please send her my way when I get the game on June 14th. She's my favourite villager and she's never been in any of my animal crossing games, It's like she's been trying to avoid me!  Or maybe she will be one of my starting villagers. :/



I have Eloise. I have nothing against her, but she is just taking the space of somebody I would rather have. We can try to get her to your town if she is able to stay in my town until the 14th.


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 9, 2013)

Eloise said:


> If anyone has Eloise and doesn't like her, omg please send her my way when I get the game on June 14th. She's my favourite villager and she's never been in any of my animal crossing games, It's like she's been trying to avoid me!  Or maybe she will be one of my starting villagers. :/



I have the same situation with Tangy, I've always really really liked Tangy but she has never been in any of my towns.


----------



## Eloise (Jun 9, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I have Eloise. I have nothing against her, but she is just taking the space of somebody I would rather have. We can try to get her to your town if she is able to stay in my town until the 14th.



Ah, thanks! I see what you mean, she's not really popular. I'll tell you my FC if shes not in my town on June 14th.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh, and i realy want Blaire and Muffy. I would give any villager that i have in my town to get them, but i get my game on June 14th, so i dont know my villagers yet


----------



## fink (Jun 9, 2013)

<3 Winnie


----------



## Mint (Jun 9, 2013)

Both of my NA towns have Stinky in them. -___-


----------



## Filthykur (Jun 9, 2013)

Sterling and Iggly are awesome.  It makes Sterling even cooler because he gave me knight armor shirt as a gift


----------



## Mario. (Jun 9, 2013)

Heres mine


----------



## Mirror (Jun 9, 2013)

I have Clyde, Roscoe, Deena, Peck, and one I really like... Chrissy.


----------



## Juicebox (Jun 9, 2013)

I ended up with:
Apple
Marcie
Apollo
Biskit
Whitney.

I love all of them! I'm so thankful that I got great villagers (Apple especially).


----------



## Cheri (Jun 9, 2013)

I got Hamlet, Spork, Whitney, Ava, and Cheri!


----------



## trolexy (Jun 9, 2013)

I got Benedict, Anabelle, Stinky, Gaston, and Flurry.


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 9, 2013)

Here are mine!


Kiki, Portia, Bill, Chrissy and Lucky!

(Chops has claimed some ground right where I don't want him at all. >.<)


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 9, 2013)

I ended up with Vesta, Broffina, Elmer, Bruce, and Sly.


----------



## colinx (Jun 9, 2013)

Big Top - dont mind him
Robin - good
Rory - no
Deena - nice but she isn't cute so she gotta go
Tutu - MY NEW FAVORITE VILLAGER I LOVE HER


----------



## keybug55 (Jun 9, 2013)

I got annoyed when I found out I don't have any new ones. I'm planning to run Alice out of town.


----------



## Ryans319 (Jun 9, 2013)

I got lucky  I got clay(new hamster), Chrissy, Robin, Groucho, and pekoe! So far soooooo good


----------



## chronic (Jun 9, 2013)

I am very satisfied with my villagers

So far I have Kid Cat, Nana, Gabi, Purrl, Drago and Monty


----------



## Kabune (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's mine, i reset a couple of times, but i regret losing static, in one of my towns. I got a little crazy and played 4 different towns till 12PM. I played the first til Isabelle called me Mayor Mr. Dudy, then next for a few minutes to see neighbors, and the 3rd i played from 4am to 6am. Then the 4th from 7am to 11am. Then i reset again, and i got the near perfect town that i have now. I'm a Zelda fan, but i'm not too good at the games. (I'm surprised i made it to adulthood in Ocarina of Time..but i did beat BS Zelda...look it up) ANYWAY, here's my final town: Kakariko Village!




Villager list:
Tangy the cat/orange (Fav)
Scoot the duck (Fav)
Harry the hippo 
Deena the duck
Claudia the tiger

All in all, to of my favorite villagers in my town and a cool town map, i'm glad i reset.

EDIT: also the cutest thing happened today, i went to Deenas house and when i came out, Scoot was behind a tree looking at me. That's right....DUCKY LOVE!


----------



## endlessalibi (Jun 9, 2013)

I didn't want to restart too many times. By the time I got a map I liked I just stuck with whatever villagers I got.

Cube, Lobo, Cookie, Maelle, Coach


----------



## Kabune (Jun 9, 2013)

OMG Lobo! i love him. just like Scoot, he was in my first town. I love the grumpies! He made me always want my house near the beach, cause he had his like an inch from the sand and water.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 9, 2013)

~ Left to right

Elvis - awesome lion
Rudy - a cat that I honestly thought was a girl but it's a jock..he's cute either way.
Elmer - a horse...he's my least favorite but he's okay.
Aurora - cute penguin
Naomi - hooker cow. She's fun lol


----------



## Red Ribbon (Jun 9, 2013)

Amelia, Lucy, Bud, Twiggy, and Doc.

Twiggy is my favorite. :3

I wish I had a cat villager. *sigh*


----------



## Gera (Jun 9, 2013)

I got:

Bill, its funny in every AC I always have Bill 
Pekoe, cute little bear
Cyrano, remember him from the movie 
Papi, strange name for me since I speak spanish 
Timbra, ehh... mmm... nice sheep?


----------



## MadamSpringy (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm pretty happy with my villagers. I did reset a lot of times, but mostly because I wanted specific features on my map, or the town hall color was ugly. I'm picky like that, haha.
I got Elvis, Baabara, Rosie <3, Antonio, and Midge. They're all pretty cute. c:

Kabune, I am so jealous. I absolutely love Tangy! ;o;


----------



## Catarsi Sol (Jun 9, 2013)

Micah said:


> Tucker
> Baabara
> Bianca
> Curt
> Rudy



Jeaaaallllllous. I wanted Curt. :c

My villagers are:
Timbra -- Sheep
Gaston -- Rabbit
Poncho -- Bear?/Cub
Cranston - Bird
Alice -- Koala


----------



## Kluke (Jun 9, 2013)

Fauna- Deer
Benjamin- Dog
Elise- Monkey
Lobo-Wolf
Winnie-Horse


----------



## dj_mask (Jun 9, 2013)

Bunnie- Rabbit
Genji- Rabbit
Wolfgang- Wolf
Kitty- Cat
Dizzy- Elephant


----------



## pjsmommy12 (Jun 9, 2013)

Winnie
Buck
Rocco
Mint (YEAH!)
Goldie

I don't know how to take pics like you all are doing...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gera (Jun 10, 2013)

pjsmommy12 said:


> Winnie
> Buck
> Rocco
> Mint (YEAH!)
> ...



Just press L and R at the same time


----------



## kittycate (Jun 10, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 4360
> ~ Left to right
> 
> Elvis - awesome lion
> ...



WAIT I thought that cat was Chas? Is that his Japanese name? I don't remember the name Rudy at all D:


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 10, 2013)

Avery - Eagle
Alli - Alligator
Pudge - Cub
Bertha - Hippo

The ones I've met and talked to so far.


----------



## Eir (Jun 10, 2013)

Egbert (eagle)
Pekoe (bear cub)
Rod (mouse)
Ruby (bunny)
Whitney (wolf)

Wished Octavian was here... :\


----------



## Boccages (Jun 10, 2013)

I was wondering who was Kolala that just arrived today in my town as the 6th member.  It turns out Kolala's name in english is Canberra and she is a girl koala 

To read all about my 3rd day journal (in French but with pictures) :http://nouvelleorange.com/un-spaghetti-pimodoro-sans-la-mouche-s-v-p/


----------



## Isabella (Jun 10, 2013)

Mathilda- kangaroo with a baby in her pouch aww
Victoria- horse with a wrestlers mask on, nice
Gala- a girly piggy named after an apple
Derwin- nerdy little duck 
Frank- cool eagle, haven't talked with him much yet
They're pretty chill, not that cute though. I usually prefer cute villagers.


----------



## Peoki (Jun 10, 2013)

Not quite satisfied with my current villagers. 
I have Jitters (Bird), Rooney (Kangaroo), Bianca (Tiger), Kiki (Cat), and Cube (Penguin). First time getting any of them in my town. Oddly enough, both my younger sibling and I have Jitters in our town.


----------



## Jay (Jun 10, 2013)

My Town


----------



## kittycate (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's mine! I'm really glad I didn't get anyone terrible, and that they're all pretty cute! I'm bummed I didn't get any cats or deer though. And I think none of these are new? I want some new villagers!


----------



## Filthykur (Jun 10, 2013)

kittycate said:


> View attachment 4404
> Here's mine! I'm really glad I didn't get anyone terrible, and that they're all pretty cute! I'm bummed I didn't get any cats or deer though. And I think none of these are new? I want some new villagers!



Ive always like the duck characters in these games.  Although that frog fellow.... his eyes are creepy <.<


----------



## DUY12 (Jun 10, 2013)

Tipper!
Gaston!
Skye!
Agent S... bleh!
and Kody!

Agent S seems to stalk to me every some years...


----------



## Enyeto (Jun 10, 2013)

-Rooney (cool, favorite villager)
-Benedict (eh...)
-Jambette (ugh...)
-Penelope (cute, 2nd favorite villager)
-Mint (eh...)


----------



## Steve Canyon (Jun 10, 2013)

Groucho
Rory
Spork (ugh)
Chrissy
Goldie


----------



## nikkie23 (Jun 10, 2013)

Scoot-Duck (just okay)
Marcie-Kangaroo (ugh)
Timbra-Sheep(ugh)
Simon-Monkey (just okay)
Hopper-Penguin (ugh why me)

My Boring cast of Villagers, I hope they move soon. I would have reset but, I got the layout of my town the way I wanted.  So I have to just roll with it...who knows I might grow to like them...


----------



## Joyce (Jun 10, 2013)

I have to wait until Friday but I reaaaaally want Maple. Haven't seen her with anyone here yet!


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 10, 2013)

Something I noticed....is it impossible to get a smug or uchi villager in your initial five?


----------



## Anna (Jun 10, 2013)

Joyce said:


> I have to wait until Friday but I reaaaaally want Maple. Haven't seen her with anyone here yet!


I've seen someone on a different site get Maple


----------



## Katharine2000 (Jun 10, 2013)

My Ideal animals I would like are: A hamster because they are so darn cute, and because there new.  A penguin, a deer, maybe a squirrel? and I don't really mind what else. I just can't wait until Friday!! asdfghjk! I bet this week is going to go slow for us all now:/


----------



## Coolio15 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dizzard said:


> Something I noticed....is it impossible to get a smug or uchi villager in your initial five?



Nope, it is just a lot less likely since their are fewer numbers of smug and uchi villagers. An example that I've seen would be Barold.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Jun 10, 2013)

I've got;



Cookie (Dog)

Skye (Wolf)

Drift (Frog)

Gwen (Penguin)

Clyde (Horse)

I was quite excited to get both a dog AND a wolf since those are my two favorite animals. =D (And not just in the game. ;P )


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 10, 2013)

Kyle is moving into my town tomorrow. His house is in a really nice location too.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 10, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> My starter guys are Del the alligator, Drift the frog, Monique the cat, Anabelle the anteater, and Moe the cat. ^.^ Got my fave villager, Bob, in one of my towns, but the rest of the town was kinda lame so I didn't save.



A new villager has a plot of land reserved for her! It's Nan! I was so relieved when I walked up and read that it was her who was moving in. I had a bad dream last night that it was someone ugly.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2013)

I have

Lolly - Love her
Anabelle - Move away please
Chester - Still not sure about him...
Genji - Cuteness
Becky - Move away

Curlos is moving in. - Move out soon.


----------



## dnrg (Jun 10, 2013)

Mine are:
Nate- Bear
Kid Cat- ....Cat
Robin- Bird
Deena- Bird
Knox- Chicken (smug)
Frita is moving in

I just took whatever I got the first time.
I'm happy with Knox. Smug's are so sweet!
Kid Cat is awesome. He was a good friend to me in WW.


----------



## Orange Dude (Jun 10, 2013)

Gaaahhhh! Why didn't I think to take a picture of my tree ceremony?! I'd restart my game, but I got the fruit I wanted and all of my townsfolk are nice!

Let's see, I've got 

Prince (the frog)
Bonbon (the bunny)
Rasher (the heavily-scarred pig)
Dora (the mouse)
Friga (the penguin)


----------



## kittycate (Jun 10, 2013)

Update: UGH ELISE IS MOVING IN SHE'S LITERALLY ONE OF MY LEAST FAVORITES UGHH. I never hit animals with nets but I might have to, I can't stand Elise! 

Also...I have yet to see anyone here get Doremi (Fauna) or Takoya.


----------



## mason (Jun 10, 2013)

Katt just moved into my town, she seems nice so far.. lol


----------



## Bea (Jun 10, 2013)

I have:

Rudy (chas in JP)
Cole
Soliel
Pom Pom 
Hopper

I absolutely can't believe I got Rudy and Cole. They're my two favourites. ^^


----------



## Kamehime (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't have the game just yet, but I'll update what villagers I get later. I was so envious when my bf got Ruby, one of my favorite characters and the one I was closest to in my previous games! D: Aaaaah, if I get Derpwin (Derwin lol) I'm going to cry...


----------



## Peoki (Jun 10, 2013)

My new town has: Becky, Apple, Gala, Del, and Hugh. Curlos will be moving in tomorrow.


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 10, 2013)

How can you hate Mathilda?


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 10, 2013)

Just got the game today!

I got:

Boone, Penelope, Gigi, Gayle, and Drago!


----------



## Fox (Jun 10, 2013)

My ideal village would have all the wolves. They were always my favourite :3 Hopefully I'll get one or two!


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 10, 2013)

-Camofrog the, well, frog (currently in my WW town, too!)
-Pekoe the bear
-Cube the penguin (least favorite)
-Miranda the duck
-Flora the flamingo

I can't believe I got three birds. They were the three to greet me, too. Oy!  Flora and Pekoe are my favorites, so far! I can't wait to see who moves in next.


----------



## spiralofvertigo (Jun 11, 2013)

-Goldie
-Bam
-Stitches
-Annalise
-Twiggy

I love every single one of my villagers! I got two of the ones I was hoping for; Bam and Stitches. Tom is also moving into my town soon!


----------



## kittyglitter (Jun 11, 2013)

Forum n00b here (but veteran ACer)  Thought this would be a good thread to start with! I have:

Cesar - cranky gorilla: my birthday buddy, never had him before! Seems cool, but wanted me to catch him an arowana. I was like, let's aim a bit lower first, say a nice black bass.  

Cube - lazy penguin: he's ok, basically a nondescript lazy villager.

Merengue - normal (I think) pastry-chef rhino: love her! Unique-looking but not creepy, and a sweetie (no pun intended). Possibly the awesomest villager house ever...well, at least top 5. It's like a dessert bar! 

Pate - peppy duck: had her in WW...meh. Could be a worse peppy villager...at least it's not Truffles, my nemesis!

Alli - snooty gator: rather hideous looking, but cracks me up. 

Rudy - jock (I think) kitty: just moved in today, so haven't gotten to know him well, but he's a cutie, and I'm a huge Notre Dame fan, so love his name.

Hope I get a new smug or uchi soon!


----------



## nikkie23 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have graham moving into my town today. Sigh....at least he is a hamster, I guess.  Still Hoping for villagers I like.  Still hoping my starters move out soon.


----------



## Cassi (Jun 11, 2013)

Forum noobie here, but hi to all! My town Elysium has:
Doc the bunny
Pancetti the pig
Rolf the white tiger
Bianca the white leopard?
Genji the bunny (my fav, friend was visiting my town and I went and spoke to him.... he says did you see the new person! Is the enemy about to strike?! lols... also his Japanese house theme is my favorite theme)
Savannah the zebra (moving in)

I think I took a picture of my tree ceremony so I have to figure out how to upload that ><


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 11, 2013)

Bones, T-Bone, Sparro, Elise, Gabi and Ed is moving in tomorrow. I'm not particularly thrilled with them, but I like a couple of them alright and I liked the map I got so I didn't want to restart. Don't like Gabi. Never met her before, but she is rather bland. 

I want want WANT a deer or a hamster villager.  Oh well haha


----------



## Octavia (Jun 11, 2013)

Poncho, Punchy, Victoria, Merengue and Mallary.


----------



## Jinx (Jun 11, 2013)

My starting villagers were Twiggy (bird), Baabara (sheep), Sterling and Frank (both eagles), and Bettina (mouse). Prince (frog) and Charlise (bear) have moved in since Sunday.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 11, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> -Camofrog the, well, frog (currently in my WW town, too!)
> -Pekoe the bear
> -Cube the penguin (least favorite)
> -Miranda the duck
> ...



Can I come in and just like steal your residents? :3
I will gladly convince Cube to move into my town.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 11, 2013)

Sally (Squirrel), Velma (Goat?), Boomer (Penguin), Roald (Penguin), Wendy (Sheep), and Hopper (Penguin) who just moved in today.


----------



## Kamehime (Jun 11, 2013)

Rosie (cat), Coco (bunny), Sheldon (squirrel), Harry (hippo), Violet (gorilla).... ohgod. I don't like hippos and gorillas. D:


----------



## Bambi (Jun 11, 2013)

Worst. Villagers. Ever..

What's with the chicken twins


----------



## Astrid (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a neighbor named Beardo.
He's a bear, with a mustache and sideburns.


----------



## Mothership (Jun 11, 2013)

UGH. My 7th villager will be Alli. I do NOT like her!


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 11, 2013)

@Bambi, Carmen is okay I guess... and lol the twins XD


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 11, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Worst. Villagers. Ever..
> 
> What's with the chicken twins



#Jealousy


----------



## Bambi (Jun 11, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> #Jealousy



When I get my wifi set up, if they are still there. Please come take them away


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 11, 2013)

Bambi said:


> When I get my wifi set up, if they are still there. Please come take them away



I'll take the two chickens and Drift(the frog).


----------



## Lyyam (Jun 11, 2013)

I want Muffy in my village XD


----------



## Bambi (Jun 11, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I'll take the two chickens and Drift(the frog).



Deal! I don't like him either


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 12, 2013)

is it me or nobody likes cube?
Here is one of my favourites.


----------



## kittycate (Jun 12, 2013)

Still have yet to see anyone with Fauna or Takoya...I wonder if there is a reason behind that? (Takoya is obviously more uncommon, only three octopi..but still..)


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 12, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> is it me or nobody likes cube?
> Here is one of my favourites.



It's Cube...with a capital "C" and I love him!


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2013)

AC Cafe said:


> View attachment 4273
> 
> Mitzi, Chief, Freya, Jitters, and Puddles. Kinda disappointed I didn't get Goldie, or any new species or personalities. Oh well. I do love Mitzi though <3



Two wolves? So much envy. .___.

I'm hoping for a wolf when my copy comes tomorrow - especially Lobo. He's been my favourite since _WW_. <3


----------



## Kara (Jun 12, 2013)

I've got Bubbles, Kody, Poppy, Cesar and Mallary.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 12, 2013)

I love Walt, and kind of like Sally and Prince. But if everyone were to move out (but Walt), I'd be happy. 

Walt is the blue/gray kangaroo, by the way. He's so sweet to me.


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

I have Walt, Pate, Tucker, Bree and Curly.

Originally I hated all of them but after a bit of time, I don't mind Walt and Tucker isn't that bad


----------



## seanman1224 (Jun 12, 2013)

I have Peanut, Gladys, Lobo, Diva, Sterling, Joey, Marshal, and Maelle.
I love Gladys!


----------



## Slickyrider (Jun 12, 2013)

Pierce, Joey, Willow, Savannah, Felicity, Octavian, Mira, and Pietro.

I am literally the unluckiest person :/

I'm pretty alright with Pierce, Felicity, Mira, and Octavian, but I kind of want the other 4 to get out. There are such better villagers in this game.

I want Static so badly :X


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 12, 2013)

Omg you're lucky Slickyrider!! Pierce is my favorite animal. Joey is also one of my favorites.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 12, 2013)

I completely missed taking a pic of "Jingle became the mayor of Frosting" But I did snap this and one of me and Isabelle both standing. Hooray accidentally unconventional!



Didn't like any to begin with, Chow I gave a chance because I quite liked him on GC. But now;
Bianca grew on me more and more through the day and is my fav. And I kinda like Cousteau just because I imagine his moustache is his eyes and his eyes are ears. xD But both I would let move away. 
Gala and Chow are just meh. I like Chow less everytime I see him. <_<;
Bree can leave. Like now, either by train or via pitfall straight through the floor.


----------



## Mothership (Jun 12, 2013)

I started up my second town yesterday. Starting 5 villagers are Walt, Rory, Cranston, Velma and Truffles. Mira will move in tomorrow. She's villager #6 for both of my towns -_-  I do like her, but I don't need her in both towns.


----------



## Chelyn (Jun 13, 2013)

Got the game early (EU) 

We have 4 copies, both my daugthers and my husband have Lolly in ther Village...
3 lolly's in total hahaha.

My girls both forgot to take a picture of the town tree ceremony, so I have I don't have those.
Will add their villagers later.

But these are mine and my husbands:


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 13, 2013)

I forgot to get a screenie of my ceremony, but my fountain will go up tomorrow so I should be able to get all of them then.

Coco the Rabbit (ha ha, like her okay)
Bella the Mouse (favorite)
Broccolo the Mouse (hate)
Naomi the Cow (like)
Mott the Lion (on the fence)
Frank the Eagle (not sure, but leaning toward hate)
O'Hare the Rabbit (moves in tomorrow)

It could be worse, but I would like to be rid of Broccolo as soon as possible. He loves fish and he always insists that I give him mine.


----------



## mayorandrew (Jun 13, 2013)

so far I have beau, sprinkle (they're my two favorite villagers so far!) violet, nan, grizzly, rod, and cherry. at least I THINK that's all of them... too lazy to pull up my game at the moment. there's also a spot reserved where zell's house is going to be built c:


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 13, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> It's Cube...with a capital "C" and I love him!



That would explain your signature!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slickyrider said:


> Pierce, Joey, Willow, Savannah, Felicity, Octavian, Mira, and Pietro.
> 
> I am literally the unluckiest person :/
> 
> ...



I'll take savannah of your hands when I get the game.


----------



## Slickyrider (Jun 13, 2013)

@Jabu: Yeah, Pierce is pretty alright. He's one of the better jocks, and I like him because he's a blue eagle.

@Starry: Thanks. I sincerely just want some better villagers.


----------



## Salsanadia (Jun 13, 2013)

I have Rosie, Annalise, Ricky, Kid Cat and Jeremiah.


----------



## Villager Fan (Jun 13, 2013)

Finally got my copy today! I promised myself I would stick with whatever villagers I got and not reset once a got a good map.

Mitzi (Yessss!!!)
Hamphrey (Cool so far, but kinda dull)
Simon (meh)
Cobb (Yesss!!!)
Gigi (ARGGGGHHHHHH!!!! NO WHY??????)

And Pinky is moving in. Sweet!


----------



## Newt (Jun 13, 2013)

Villager Fan said:


> And Pinky is moving in. Sweet!


Oh you lucky duck! Pinky's so cute~

So far my villagers include Bud, Rasher, Walker, Gwen, and Tabby. Oh, and Eugine moved in yesterday.

_(My word, when I first saw Tabby I freaked out. Who thought that making her nose that way was a good idea? Her and Rasher made me nervous so I was thinking of kicking them out, but they're actually really nice this time around. They were the first and only two to give me fruit and both said it was because we were such good friends. Though, I'd totally give up Gwen or Bud for a more aesthetically interesting character like a deer or wolf...)_


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2013)

Peanut, Filbert, Vesta, Chow, and Tiffany. 


Peanut and Filbert are cute.  The rest I'm not too fussed on.


----------



## Purrl (Jun 13, 2013)

OH MY GOD!
Literally just got home, had to reset only 3x for a good map, was dreading having to reset again due to having villagers I dislike... 3 of the most perfect villagers greeted me straight out of the station, those three being Rosie, Hamphrey and Poncho! I am so delighted, my other two villagers are Robin who I am not too fussed about but could be worse and also Clay!
EEEEK~ !


----------



## Fire_Fist (Jun 13, 2013)

My villagers are:

Frank (He looks so awesome)
Merry (Meh)
Savannah (Yay!)
Coach (So-so)
Tiffany (Another yay!)


----------



## violetneko (Jun 13, 2013)

Clay, Flurry, Chaddar, Kyle, Rudy, Baabara, Muffy, Kabuki!

Rudy's kinda meh, but I like everyone else; especially Clay, Kyle, and Kabuki! :3


----------



## Blueyoshi (Jun 13, 2013)

My starting village has:
Roscoe (horse)
Gladys (ostrich)
Deli (monkey)
Flip (monkey)
Bubbles (Rhino)
Moving in: Blanche (?)


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 13, 2013)

Love them, except Frobert o.0


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 13, 2013)

My crew:

Tia (White Elephant that looks like a mixture between a cupcake and a tea pot! Never seen her before, but she is adoreable)
Punchy (Cutes lazy Cat with sleepy eyes)
Nibbles (Green Squirrel that is kind of hyper)
Jitters (Green Bird that looks like he had too much caffeine)
Cyrano (Grumpy Anteater with Blue and Yellow fur)

I like all of them, but I think Tia and Punchy are my favorites. <3


----------



## Carole (Jun 13, 2013)

I just started the game yesterday. My neighbors are:

Erik (the cute deer that everybody wanted!!!)
Friga
Bill
Sally
Anicotti. 

Also, there is a plot laid out for Jacques, so he will be joining us soon.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 13, 2013)

I have... 
Caroline the squirrel
Apollo the eagle 
Clyde the horse
Tammy the teddy bear
Zell the gazelle
Jitters the bird
Puddles the frog

I think that's it... I don't think I forgot anybody.


----------



## PowderGnome (Jun 13, 2013)

Willow the Sheep
Spork the Warthog
Cobb the green pig (Hes a BRO)
Cherry the Gothic Dog
Dora the Mouse
Gabi the Rabbit

Was hoping I could get an Alligator but oh well XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Clyde the Horse and Zell and Gazelle. That's epic.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 13, 2013)

-Kiki - like her
-Felicity - like her
-Wolfgang - like him
-Gloria - SHE MAKES ME WANT TO VOMIT I WANT HER OUT
-Kid Cat - Like him


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jun 13, 2013)

My villagers! I love all of them! 
and i dont reset or something


----------



## Nami (Jun 13, 2013)

My current villagers...

Wolfgang (jealous?)
Filbert
Cheri
Pudge
Boone ( he needs to leave )
Pashmina
Gala
Klaus ( he also needs to leave )

I'm very picky, but so far I cycled out two villagers that were unwanted.


----------



## Purrl (Jun 13, 2013)

Ooh yeah, picture form!


----------



## Nami (Jun 13, 2013)

Purrl said:


> Ooh yeah, picture form!
> 
> View attachment 4677


Aww you started with such cuties d: my bf got three cats now  got none... He has purrl xD


----------



## Mothership (Jun 13, 2013)

O' Hare will be Rakuen's 8th villager. I was hoping for Julian or Marshall to be my smug villager, tho.


----------



## xPuck1990 (Jun 13, 2013)

I got:

Purrl the cat (YAAAY)
Clay the hamster
Freckles the duck
Sly the aligator 
Del the aligator


----------



## AmenFashion (Jun 13, 2013)

Just got my game!
I have:

- *Punchy* - Meh, can move.
- *Rory* - Please move
- *Kiki* - Cute, but can move.
- *Ankha* - Love!! Staying forever.
- *Cyrano* - Please move.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 13, 2013)

Punchy is actually pretty amazing :> have him in my town too. His gifts are great

So with that said
*Punchy*
*Lolly*
*Diana* - Snooty white deer
*Rocket* - GTFO of my town
*Wart Jr* - thank god he's leaving soon
*Snake* - meh
*Pinky*
*Graham*
*Hazel* - NOOOOO NOT UNIBROW SQUIRREL ;3;


----------



## SockHead (Jun 13, 2013)

The only ones I like in my town are Avery and Cranston :/


----------



## Niya (Jun 13, 2013)

Mine are Puck, Sheldon, Tutu, Poncho, Aurora, Shari (who I absolutely adore), Greta, and Limberg. Overall, they're alright. But my town layout was just too perfect to restart again (it would probably be like the 50th+ time -_-).


----------



## xxotterly (Jun 13, 2013)

I have:

Kabuki (he's a strange one, lol)
Velma
Cookie (who is sadly leaving after today... :[ )
Derwin
Midge
Bam
Shep
Pashima
Pierce


----------



## duuckkiee (Jun 13, 2013)

I have: 
Fauna the Deer (I'm so glad I got a deer villager ^^)
Avery the Eagle
Eloise the Elephant
Cobb the Pig (ughhh)
Puck the Penguin (eehh)

Other than Cobb & Puck I love my villagers


----------



## Coolio15 (Jun 14, 2013)

Soleil the Hamster(<333333333)
Prince the Frog(I like him but wouldn't really mind if he left)
Rolf the Tiger(Awesome)
Peck the Bird(Also Awesome)
Melba the Koala(Absolutely love her)

I really love all my villagers so far so hopefully the ones moving in are good too.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 14, 2013)

I have:
~Monique
~Skye (New BFF)
~Buck
~Grizzly
~Felicity

and tomorrow Pietro is moving in!


----------



## denicrossing (Jun 14, 2013)

I moved in today and I got:
Chief (I love Chief so much, yay!)
Gayle (pink alligator)
Samson (Mouse)
Chrissy (Bunny <3)
Greta (mouse)

I like all of them a lot c:


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 14, 2013)

I got:

Rowan (Jock Tiger)
Egbert (Lazy Chicken)
Yuka (Snooty Koala)
Winnie (Peppy Horse)
Harry (Cranky Hippo)

People don't seem to like Harry but I do, he was the first villager to invite me to his home. I'm a little sad I didn't get any of the new villagers but I do like the ones I got. I don't dislike any of them.


----------



## AC fan forever (Jun 14, 2013)

i got:

Lobo (wolf)
Pudge (bear)
Coco (creepy eyeless rabbit)
Penelope (mouse)
peck (bird)

i do like them all but Coco, just due to experiences with her in wild world and lets go to the city.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 14, 2013)

I have:

Lucy (pig, super cute!)
Derwin (duck, also cute in an adorable nerdy way xP)
Patty (cow)
Harry (hippo, whom I find amusing)
Cobb (zombie pig)

To be honest I wasn't all that impressed with my villagers but I decided to give them a chance and they've started to grow on me.  However I would like some of the cute new villagers (Cobb may be new but I'd really like a hamster! lol) and some of my old favourites (Aurora, Aurora, Aurora) to move in too!



Dizzard said:


> People don't seem to like Harry but I do, he was the first villager to invite me to his home. I'm a little sad I didn't get any of the new villagers but I do like the ones I got. I don't dislike any of them.



I like Harry too! I think he's pretty cool despite the majority opinion! 

I'm the same, I don't dislike any of my villagers. When I first got off the train I had a moment of panic because I thought Lucy was Truffles for a second. Urgh. I was so relieved when I realised it wasn't!


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 14, 2013)

i got:
Kitt (like)
pudge (ok)
Wolfgang (like)
portia (can move if she wants to- not to bothered)
hamlet!!!!!!!!!!(staying)
I can't believe I got a hamster- and then the one featured on the box!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jun 14, 2013)

Gwen the penguin
Cube the penguin
Vladimir ( YAAAY ) the bear
Merry the cat
and Kiki the cat.


----------



## Mothership (Jun 14, 2013)

Savannah will be Mugwump's 7th villager. I like her, but her house is going right where I wanted to put a new bridge -_-


----------



## Lyyam (Jun 14, 2013)

I got Flurry (hamster), Clay (hamster), Wolfgang (wolf), Gigi (frog) and Kid Cat (cat). I'm so happy I got two hamsters! Haven't got any _bad_ villagers, but I won't be complaining if Gigi moves out


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 14, 2013)

My villagers have actually caused me to move out of the town! I'm making a new one tomorrow UGH.

Rhonda the Rhino :|
The pink tiger with the weird eyes :|
Pudge the Bear (the only decent one)
Lyran the Irish Koala thing (i don't know if thats his name :/)
and T-Bone the most ugly fudging fudge i have ever seen. So yep, i'm making a new game tomorrow


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 14, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> My villagers have actually caused me to move out of the town! I'm making a new one tomorrow UGH.
> 
> Rhonda the Rhino :|
> The pink tiger with the weird eyes :|
> ...



It's Lyman.


----------



## StiX (Jun 14, 2013)

-Rudy (cat)
-Chrissy (bunny)
-Bree (mouse)
-Cole (Bunny)
-Rizzo (mouse)


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh poop, Pietro is that creepy clown sheep! Bad time to have a phobia of clowns


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 15, 2013)

Rate my starting villagers:
Shelldon the Squirrel
Diana the Deer
Frank the Eagle
Bubbles the Hippo
and Aurora the Penguin


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok I got:

-Pierce the Eagle
-Ciela the Eagle
-Cube the Penguin
-T-Bone the Bull
-Victoria the Horse

Not a single one there that I don't like!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 15, 2013)

I love Bruce! Pretty happy with this bunch, though all but Bruce are welcome to leave. I have Muffy moving in tomorrow, and I don't know who she is, but I've heard she's unpopular.


Some of you lot have some awesome villagers. Gandalf with Cube, Pierce and Victoria! Love those 3! And Hamusuta with Diana and Aurora. 
~jealous~ Especially of Diana! She was in a town I reset. Beauty.


----------



## miyac (Jun 15, 2013)

I have:
Kid Cat the Cat xD
Bob the Cat
Daisy the Dog
Monty the Monkey
Amelia the Eagle
Chadder the Mouse
and tomorrow Bangle the Tiger will be moving in.

So far I like everyone except Amelia, I don't like any of the Eagles D: Though I wish a Penguin/Deer/Octopus/Wolf/Hamster moves in xD


----------



## Mia (Jun 15, 2013)

I started off with Flurry-a hamster, Lobo and Freya-wolves, Bonbon-a rabbit, and Rodeo-a bull. Rodney, another hamster, moved in yesterday and Cobb, a pig, will be moving in soon.


----------



## Savio (Jun 15, 2013)

Cherry


Winnie


Knox


Gigi


Derwin


- - - Post Merge - - -

Henry
View attachment 4886

Rhonda
View attachment 4887

Roald
View attachment 4888


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 16, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> View attachment 4877
> 
> I love Bruce! Pretty happy with this bunch, though all but Bruce are welcome to leave. I have Muffy moving in tomorrow, and I don't know who she is, but I've heard she's unpopular.
> 
> ...



Hahaha! I love both of them! 
This is Muffy:




I don't know what you mean by unpopular, lots of people love Muffy!


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Jun 16, 2013)

I got:

Pierce (hawk)
Bubbles (rhino)
Melba (koala)
Egbert (chicken)
Claudia (tiger)

and a bunny named Mira will be moving in tomorrow... She looks awesome, kind of like Sailor Venus!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 16, 2013)

Very very happy with my villagers.. got a sheep.. and the sheep have always been my favourites

I have:

Timbra (Sheep)
Mitzi (Cat)
Kid Cat
Tammi (Monkey)
Curt (Bear)

I like them all


----------



## maarowak (Jun 16, 2013)

The Villagers I started with were pretty alright: Tia, Roscoe, Benjamin, Carmen, Purrl (though I don't like Purrl, she's alright I guess)

But then the other started to arrive and dear god...
First we had Quillson, and he's awful. His hair is terrible, and I really dislike the smug personality
Then Pierce, who's ugly and sigh, why not Apollo? From all the eagles, why not the cute new one or Apollo??????
Then PHOEBE WHO PUT HER HOUSE TWO SPACES FROM MINE AND URGH SCREWED UP MY WHOLE DECORATION PLANS

And today I saw the space for Tipper's house RIGHT IN FRONT ON THE TOWN HALL.
They hate me, they all hate me.
S I G H


----------



## Bones (Jun 16, 2013)

My current list - 

Rod (eh)
Wart Jr. (also eh) 
Bettina (a little less eh than the prior two)
Elise (KILL IT WITH FIRE)
Bluebear (not particularly fond of her, but she's nice otherwise)
Lucha (yeah, you can go, too)
Pashmina (BFFL) 
Boomer (I absolutely *despise* him)
Bonbon (second BFFL)

I'm really hoping that one of my crappy villagers moves out soon. I don't expect to have a perfect selection or anythin', but yeesh. I'd like to have at least 4-5 decent villagers instead of just 2-3.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 16, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Hahaha! I love both of them!
> This is Muffy:
> 
> 
> ...



The 2 people I told both didn't like her then. xP
I think she's pree' good. Less thrilled that she sleeps until 11am! Took forever to get into her house this morning. <_<


----------



## Winona (Jun 16, 2013)

Those are mine, I don't know the english names. 







I really adore *ALL* of my villagers. But the black grumpy hamster is my best mate. He is so cute, yet rude!
I'm pretty happy with the sheep, the dragon and the brown duck that just moved in (have no photo of her). I'm so happy that I don't have any ugly villagers. :'D

PS: YEAH, I built that fountain right in front of my house because I'm king!


----------



## Zamaruki (Jun 16, 2013)

I have:

Hugh (Pig)
Bertha (Hippo)
Merry (Cat)
Kid Cat (Cat)
Hopper (Penguin)
Tex (Penguin)
Phoebe (Ostrich)
Lucha (Bird)
Scoot (Duck)

I like all of them except Bertha.


----------



## MossWood (Jun 16, 2013)

Hopper 
Broccolo
Peaches
Felicity
Willow


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 16, 2013)

MossWood said:


> Hopper
> Broccolo
> Peaches
> Felicity
> Willow



Felicity and Willow! <3


----------



## Villager Fan (Jun 16, 2013)

After Pinky moved in, I got Diva, who moved in right behind me, ugggghhhh then I got Angus, Tex, and convinced Mott the camper to move in. So my villagers are: Hamphrey, Mitzi, Simon, Cobb, Gigi, Pinky, Diva, Tex, Angus and Mott. The only other camper I had was Limberg, who really doesn't thrill me lol. 

I'm trying my hardest to get Gigi to move out but I'm not sure if I am making progress.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 16, 2013)

maarowak said:


> The Villagers I started with were pretty alright: Tia, Roscoe, Benjamin, Carmen, Purrl (though I don't like Purrl, she's alright I guess)
> 
> But then the other started to arrive and dear god...
> First we had Quillson, and he's awful. His hair is terrible, and I really dislike the smug personality
> ...



Do you mean Quilliam?


----------



## Solar (Jun 16, 2013)

I currently have:

*Peaches* (She's nice, but OK.)
*Cheri* (I really like her!)
*MARSHAL* (<3<3<3)
*Rowan* (meh)
*Derwin* (I could care less for him)
*Hazel* (Dat Unibrow)
*Blaire* (She's cool)
*Olivia* (Neutral when it comes to her)
*Butch* (Second fave, yo!)

I really feel I got amazing villagers overall, compared to what other people have or do have now.


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 16, 2013)

Grizzly
Nibbles
Fauna
Ankha
Scoot
And Cherry's gonna move in tomorrow

Pretty happy with my villagers. I don't really care for Nibbles and Scoot though


----------



## Savio (Jun 16, 2013)

Winona said:


> Those are mine, I don't know the english names.
> 
> View attachment 4926
> 
> ...



God damn, you've got some nice looking neighbors. Wish my town was as interesting. 

Only people I actually like in my town are knox, gigi, and cherry. >.>


----------



## Ozzie (Jun 16, 2013)

My villagers are okay i think
I don't really wanted anyone of them but i don't hate one of them either 
The monkey and the antelope/deer are the best, and i'm glad the hippo moved in...

Still hoping for better villagers though


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 16, 2013)

Ozzie said:


> View attachment 4950View attachment 4951
> 
> My villagers are okay i think
> I don't really wanted anyone of them but i don't hate one of them either
> ...



Yay you have Timbra just like me! i love her


----------



## Mays (Jun 16, 2013)

I have some weird villagers.. 

Mac, Gigi, Filbert, Harry, Tammi and *Deirdre.*

Deirdre is my fav


----------



## Ozzie (Jun 16, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Yay you have Timbra just like me! i love her



Yeah but her name is Tippsi in the german version..
Timbra would have been so much better


----------



## 1004 (Jun 16, 2013)

posting on my 3ds. has anyone got O'Hare as one of the first 5 starting villagers yet?


----------



## Marceline (Jun 16, 2013)

Carmen (Absolutely love this rabbit)
Melba
Groucho
Kevin
Rhondo
Zell

and moving in tomorrow... Diana! <333


----------



## Frisket (Jun 16, 2013)

Tabby
Monique
Hugh
Knox
Tia

.. Tabby is terrifying...


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 16, 2013)

Wolfgang - my favourite and the whole reason I restarted the game many times!
Ruby - She's OK but there are cuter bunny types.
Amelia - Ok I guess.
Gwen - not feeling the love for the penguin.
Sydney - Ok.
Papi - Ok.
Ken - Didn't like him at first but he's grown on me!
Rudy - Wish he was Moe :<
Katt - creepy eyes!!


----------



## Julie (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm satisfied with all my villagers!

 Biskit
 Tipper





 Samson
 Chevre
 Bangle
 Marshal





 Muffy





 Grizzly

Marshal, Biskit and Grizzly are my favorites.


----------



## RainbowSyrup (Jun 16, 2013)

Not sure if any of these are new  
But I got,  Goldie, Blair,  Sheldon, T bone, Bluebear


----------



## Jay (Jun 17, 2013)

anyone have any Octopi?


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 17, 2013)

Sixth villager has arrived, so now:

Timbra
Kid Cat
Tammi
Mitzi
Curt
Drago


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 17, 2013)

So far:

Harry
Yuka
Egbert
Winnie
Rowan
Cherry (the dog)

and Jacques is moving in tomorrow.


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Jun 17, 2013)

So I did reset my town until I was satisfied with the map and my villagers.
Couldn't be happier with my villagers:

Diana (deer)
Cousteau (frog)
Rolf (tiger)
Drago (crocodile/dragon?)
Bubbles (hippo)

I like them all except Bubbles. She's really ugly in my opinion, but I guess there always has to be at least one villager you don't like.


----------



## Th3 Mayor (Jun 17, 2013)

I got Sheldon, Avery, Violet, Nana, and Al. All are pretty cool.


----------



## Minuet Melody (Jun 17, 2013)

I started with Harry, Bones, Daisy, Tammi and Curly 

Bones and Daisy are both adorable white dogs that live near each other with their homes perfectly lined up and even wear matching clothes! That is until Harry the hippo infected Daisy with his ugly shirt along with 2 other villagers I have. I was extremely thrilled to get a "Bing!" from Harry one morning to let me know he's moving out tomorrow. Now, if I could only convince Jambette and Henry (frogs) to leave, I'd be happy! I also have Tom, Pashmina and Baabara


----------



## Fresh (Jun 17, 2013)

Bud, Purrl, Twiggy, Flurry, Kabuki, Anchovy, Katt, and Phil. I like Bud. He's actually one of the jocks I don't wanna punch in the face. Purrl is so cute and cool. I don't really care for Twiggy and Kabuki. Flurry and Katt are growing on me. Anchovy just moved in so I don't know how I feel about him yet an Phil is moving in tommorow


----------



## 3DS Lover (Jun 17, 2013)

Groucho, Rodeo (my favorite), Tammi, Astird, Frobert, Shari, Lionel, Sydney and Olaf.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 17, 2013)

3DS Lover said:


> Groucho, Rodeo (my favorite), Tammi, Astird, Frobert, Shari, Lionel, Sydney and Olaf.



Yay Tammi, my second favourite in my town


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 18, 2013)

Villagers

*Timbra (Sheep)*
*Tammi (Monkey)*
*Mitzi (Cat)*
*Kid Cat*
*Curt (Bear)*
*Drago (Alligator)*
*Cherry (Dog)*


----------



## Mintbun (Jun 18, 2013)

Gladys, Deli, Curt, Poncho, Cookie, Tex, Charlise, Diana, and Curt.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 18, 2013)

Penelope the mouse (peppy), Blanche the ostrich (the uchi/big sister new personality), Fang the wolf (cranky), Poppy the squirrel (normal), Pudge the bear (lazy), Ken the rooster (smug), and Rory the lion (jock). Both Penelope and Blanche are new to the series with New Leaf. 

I like every single one of my villagers. None are ugly and none are annoying. They are all different animals and all different personalities. I hope this trend continues.

Edit: Just realized the only personality type I'm missing is snooty. I actually hope I get one.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 18, 2013)

Coco (0o0), Puddles, Tiffany, Kody, Big Top, Rocco, Rodney, and Flo. 

I'm not a fan of Rocco. He can leave. Everybody else I'm pretty pleased with so far. Flo, Big Top, and Puddles can leave and I wouldn't think twice about it, but I don't mind them I guess. I'm really fond of Rodney. Something about the hamsters just does it for me.


----------



## Saralie (Jun 18, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Villagers
> 
> *Timbra (Sheep)*
> *Tammi (Monkey)*
> ...



So jealous! I want Mitzi sooo bad! 

Don't have my game yet so I can't post my villagers but it should come later today and I'll post


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 18, 2013)

I have
*Colton* - white horse with blond hair - new villager to series - smug
*Rocco* - stupid green hippo I hate so much - Cranky
*Punchy* - Black and white cat <3 - lazy - favorite villager since GameCube days
*Rudy* - Brown and white cat <3 - Jock - favorite of the NL series (aka Chas)
*Broccolo* - light bluish rat who needs to leave - Lazy
*Maple* - cute little brown cub - normal
*Cherry* - black and red dog - new villager to series - Big Sister
*Bangle* - brown and yellow tiger - peppy - kind of annoying but whatevs


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 18, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I have
> *Colton* - white horse with blond hair - new villager to series - smug
> *Rocco* - stupid green hippo I hate so much - Cranky
> *Punchy* - Black and white cat <3 - lazy - favorite villager since GameCube days
> ...



Aha! Let's form an "I hate Rocco" club!


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2013)

Updating my list because it has been a while. Starter villagers on the top row and other villagers who have since moved in on the bottom row. Bam technically doesn't join my town until tomorrow but I decided to include him too.  







I don't really like Chow, Tiffany, or Vesta.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 18, 2013)

Cielle said:


> So jealous! I want Mitzi sooo bad!
> 
> Don't have my game yet so I can't post my villagers but it should come later today and I'll post



Thanks 
i am quite happy with my villagers


----------



## stalesfo (Jun 18, 2013)

I've got Moe the cat, Poppy the squirrel, Lionel the lion, Amelia the eagle, Winnie the horse, Gaston the rabbit, Canberra the kaola. I might have another one-can't remember.


----------



## Watch223 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have: Molly, Fang, Erik (my favourites), Francine and Snake (my least favourites).
I also have Graham the hamster moving in.


----------



## Andypandy (Jun 18, 2013)

I have:

Tucker the elephant (move out plz)
Robin the bird (my favorite)
Cally the squirrel (i like her)
Kevin the pig (not sure, won't complain if he moves out)
Wendy the sheep (second best)
Muffy the sheep (just moved in today, not sure if i like her.)

I have seen through this entire thread, and it seems my villagers are quite rare. A couple of people have Muffy or Robin, but few if any have any of the others. Strange...


----------



## Coni (Jun 18, 2013)

I have my town full of squirrels and birds o_o

Pecan
Benedict
Cally
Sparro
Tutu
and Keaton is going to move right next me... so I need him to leave asap >.>


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 18, 2013)

Andypandy said:


> I have:
> 
> Tucker the elephant (move out plz)
> Robin the bird (my favorite)
> ...



I'm Jealous  i have Timbra the sheep, and would love more sheep haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Decided to Copy Tina's Idea, it was good! 
Starter Villagers on top row, Others underneath, and Cherry joins tomorrow
Campsite has nearly been finished so hopefully i can get 10 villagers 






*Love:*
Timbra
Tammi
Mitzi
^These 3 are Never leaving

*Like*
Kid Cat
Curt
Cherry (well from Appearance)

*Unsure:*
Drago


----------



## Saralie (Jun 18, 2013)

Here are my villagers (may restart, looking for feedback on my map posted under that thread):
Gwen (penguin)
Egbert (chicken)
Nana (monkey)
Rory (lion)
Carmen (bunny)


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 18, 2013)

Updated villager list!  Here's my current 9:

Lobo the Cranky Wolf
Tammi the Peppy Monkey
Monique the Snooty Cat
Bam the Jock Deer *new*
Marshal the Smug Squirrel *new*
Gruff the Cranky Goat
Midge the Normal (?) Bird
Paula the Uchi/Big Sister Bear
Nate the Lazy Bear


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 22, 2013)

My town Updated.. got my first 10 (Moose moves in tomorrow & Persuaded Alfonso in campsite today)


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 22, 2013)

Aww, Alfonso! I'd love to have him in my town... ; n ;

I haaaave
Groucho 
Axel
Carmen
Cally
Soleil (these five are my starters)
Muffy
Lionel
Erik
Molly (is unpacking her stuff today)

I really like Cally, Erik and Groucho (I'd let them move though).. Lionel, Muffy, Carmen and Axel are okay... I don't know how I feel about Molly... and I hope Soleil moves soon. She's nice and all... but ugh... I can't stand the hamsters. Out of all snooty villagers I had to get a hamster... sigh. Also, why are snooty villagers so friendly in this game?


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 22, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> Aww, Alfonso! I'd love to have him in my town... ; n ;
> 
> I haaaave
> Groucho
> ...



Omg i want Soleil so bad!


----------



## ProfessorN (Jun 22, 2013)

In order of how much I like them:

Rosie (My all time favourite villager ever!!! XD)
Fauna
Pheobe (Just moved in from campsite)
Mira
Elmer
Bill
Drift
Lionel
Rolf (Packing up today to move! )


----------



## Lin (Jun 22, 2013)

In no particular order:

Drake the lazy duck
Tom the cranky cat
Aurora the normal (demon) penguin
Whitney the snooty wolf
Quillson (moving out soon apparently) the smug duck
Hamlet the round jock hamster (...)
Bree the snooty mouse
Sylvia the uchi kangaroo 
Pinky the peppy panda.


----------



## Janna (Jun 22, 2013)

I have:

- Filbert
- Maelle
- Cobb (trying to get rid of)
- Chow (trying to get rid of)
- Lolly
- Pashmina
- Henry
- Bianca
- Static

Love most of 'em and they're fun to interact with. :~)


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a town I am in love with just about everyone; (in order of how much I like them)
*Zell, Bruce, Muffy, Winnie, Sly, Sally, Brocollo, Mathilda and Agent S.*
DEER! And cute sheep, and Winnie was an old favourite, and a Camofrog done right! And the rodent bunch (including the overgrown australian one) but they're all great. The only reason Agent S is last is because I had her in WW for years - because I kept forcing her to stay then. I'm not sure what I'm going to do when they start trying to move. :/ Maybe I'll have a camper move in I don't like so I can let them leave?

And then a second town where I hate most of them. <_< Seriously considering restarting this town instead of waiting the 2-3 months it'll take to get rid of them.
*Bianca, Cookie, Cousteau, Eugene, Gala, Chow, Katt, Tucker and Bree.*
Of which only Bianca I want to stay, Cookie is alright but something just makes me not like her - especially as she just repeats stuff I've heard from Bianca. The rest, just, no. Cousteau is already moving out on the 26th. And even worse than these are the people that have camped in this town. Truffles and Quillson! - didn't even talk to them.


----------



## MitsuMarshmallow (Jun 22, 2013)

I have:

*-Wendy
-Portia
-Rolf
-Boone
-Hugh
-Fuchsia
-Phil
-Rhonda
-Mint (Potentially Moving In) *


----------



## Villager Fan (Jun 23, 2013)

Diva moved out, but I kinda wish it was Gigi instead lol. Skye, formerly a camper, moved in. So now I have Simon, Cobb, Mitzi, Gigi, Hamphrey, Pinky, Tex, Angus, Mott (former camper), and Skye (former camper).

Former residents: Diva

Other campers: Limberg


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 23, 2013)

Started a fresh new game today!
I got
-Amelia
-Clay
-Fauna
-Winnie
-Knox


----------



## charmed girl (Jun 23, 2013)

I haven't come across coco yet the villagers I have at the moment are:
Pate
Midge
Chops 
Buck
Mira
Clay
Greta


----------



## Aloha (Jun 23, 2013)

Ed


----------



## Linn278 (Jun 23, 2013)

I got
Eleonore
Olga
Claudia
Gustaf
Toni


----------



## Pandoria (Jun 23, 2013)

Here is the town I made today! I also have a town which i made on the 14th of June, which i will add to this post later


----------



## PotterheadGLeeK7 (Jun 23, 2013)

I got:

Clay (difficult to identify, but looks like a mixture of bear and dog)

Poncho (bear cub)

Violet (gorilla)

Agent S (squirrel) 

T-Bone (bull)

Ed (horse or donkey or something)

Muffy (sheep)

Ugh, I hate them all except Clay, who is at least okay and Poncho, who's cute... I'm a little disappointed, but I'll stick with it anyway :')


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jun 23, 2013)

Frobert
Beardo
Gloria
Leonardo
Marcie
Anicotti
Shari
Angus

The ones I like are Marcie, Gloria and Angus. I don't mind Leonardo or Frobert. Shari is moving on the 26th. I HATE ANICOTTI AND BEARDO. Ugh -______-


----------



## Cheri (Jun 25, 2013)

I restarted my town!

And I got: Beau, Cheri (again), Iggly, Fauna, and Camofrog.

And Pashmina is moving in tomorrow!


----------



## Jaguarfire (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, in the Town of Panthera, our villagers are:
Kid Cat - I like him a lot, my 3rd favorite villager. 
Moe - My favorite villager of them all!
Savannah - She's ok
Carmen - I don't like her
Harry -  He's epic!! 
Lionel -  A cool dude that is fascinated with trains.. odd.. but cool! 
Mott - Second favorite villager
Mint - She's nice 
Katt - If only there were enough pitfalls in the world...


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 5, 2013)

*Update on my town*

*KOHOLINT*

Timbra
Tammi
Mitzi
Kid Cat
Drago
Cherry
Henry
Moose
Alfonso

Like them all... except *Moose*

*Previous Villagers:*
Curt


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2013)

Updating my list because it has been a while. Starter villagers on the top row and other villagers who have since moved in on the bottom row. Lolly just moved in today and Chow is moving out on July 9th.






After Chow I just need to boot out Tiffany and then my villagers will be perfect. 




*Moved Out*:
Vesta the Sheep.


----------



## Joey (Jul 5, 2013)

I now have 10 villagers in my town:

Chief
Coco
Ruby 
Drago
Sparro 
Lopez
Blaire 
Agnes
Nate
Simon


----------



## Yuna (Jul 5, 2013)

I have 9 but am desperately hoping I can get a hamster AND a deer (two of my favourite species irl) so am hoping one of my less loved others moves out.

Nan
Deli
Kid Cat
Bunnie
Baabara
Katt
Pietro
Gruff
Pecan


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 5, 2013)

Yuna said:


> I have 9 but am desperately hoping I can get a hamster AND a deer (two of my favourite species irl) so am hoping one of my less loved others moves out.
> 
> Nan
> Deli
> ...




You have a really good village


----------



## Saphy (Jul 5, 2013)

I have...

Bruce
Colton
Melba
Shari
Axel
Lucha
Ozzie
Becky

And Walker is moving in tomorrow. I don't hate any of them, but I'd quite like Lucha, Ozzie and Becky to move. I really want a 10th villager, but I have the worst luck with campers.


----------



## Kiwi (Jul 5, 2013)

I haaave...

Opal (Want her to move out)
Frobert (Want him to move out)
Big Top (Want him to move out)
Rasher (I like him, but I'll let him go)
(these four are my starters, Nibbles already moved out)
Hazel (I love her~ though when I read her name on the sign I mistook her for Sally - whose name is Hanne in the german version, and since I'm playing the game in english for the first time I kinda mixed them up xD - and was really... surprised when I saw her)
Shep (I like him)
Ava (I like her)
Egbert (Okay...)


----------



## Hayate (Jul 5, 2013)

I have... 
Nan,
Queenie,
Goose,
Shari,
Tom,
Bunnie,
Pudge,
Kidd
and a land plot for Biff


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Pietro* (the clown sheep my favourite(which is funny cuz I hate clowns))
*Tipper* (goth girl cow ftw!)
*Sparro* (awesome sparrow dude)
*Bones* (sweetest puppy ever)
*Hopper* (bad ass penguin!)
*Dotty* (cute as a bunny)
*Phoebe* (she's cool plus phoenix man!)
*Margie* (the white elephant, don't like her but she was the main in the movie so i can live with her)
*Frita* (French fries sheep, want her gone)
*Lucy* (Ghost pig, NEED her gone, crazy pig destroyed half our forest with her house)


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 5, 2013)

I have
*Punchy* - The favorite of the town. Have had him in all games besides City Folk
*Rudy* - My favorite of NL villagers c:
*Maple* - she's cute, won't let her go haha
*Cherry* - ehh.. I liked her at first but I'm kinda wanting another either dog villager or Uchi villager
*Sally* - don't mind her being here but I wouldn't tell her no if she wanted to move
*Hazel* - this squirrel needs to leave. She has like this attitude thing and it's fairly annoying
*Bangle* - meh
*Broccolo* - I seriously despise this thing. B(


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 5, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> *Update on my town*
> 
> *KOHOLINT*
> 
> ...



*Rhonda* will be moving in, in the next few days


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 5, 2013)

I reset my town and I absolutely love my villagers.

I got:
Bones, an adorable little puppy
Freya, a pink wolf <3
Fauna, the first deer to be shown in Animal Crossing ever!!!
Gruff, a green goat. He's okay but he's kinda ugly.

And last but not least, my favorite villager ever, the one I have been seeking for years...

*KID CAT!!!*



So freakin happy 

He already called me handsome and said he really liked me <3


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 5, 2013)

I have
Deena
Bangle
Walts
Erik
Prince
Ribbot
Peck
Paula
Beardo


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 5, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I reset my town and I absolutely love my villagers.
> 
> I got:
> Bones, an adorable little puppy
> ...



You have an AMAZING town
Kid Cat was also one of my first 5


----------



## mstout (Jul 5, 2013)

I have
Zucker
Tia
Phoebe
Drago
Flip
Pecan (Leave)
Hamlet
Flip
Mira
Cherry
(Skye Unpacking


----------



## Jay (Jul 5, 2013)

mstout said:


> I have
> Zucker
> Tia
> Phoebe
> ...



AMAZING TOWN


----------



## mstout (Jul 5, 2013)

Jay said:


> AMAZING TOWN



Thanks Jay


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jul 6, 2013)

We have 2 towns,

In my town currently are
Skye
Jacques
Tammi (the monkey)
Tom
Annalise
Sterling
Marcel
Cole
and Pashmina is moving in tomorrow

In his town there are

Bob
Boone
Julian
Diana
Diva
Celia
Annalisa
Apple
& Vladimir


----------



## Freya (Jul 6, 2013)

I currently have...
Derwin, the nerdy and lazy duck
Pompom, the creepy duck
Nana, my favorite monkey
Gaston, the odd French bunny (he's moving tomorrow!)
Marcie, a lovely kangaroo
Pietro, creepy sheep-ram animal. Not a fan!
Cherry, the Uchi dog
Mint, my favorite peppy and sassy squirrel
Agent S, probably the coolest villager I have


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

Timbra
Tammi
Mitzi
Kid Cat
Drago
Cherry
Henry
Moose
Alfonso
Rhonda (Moving in)


----------



## Burumun (Jul 6, 2013)

Boone
Prince
Soleil
Mira
Pippy
Pate
Knox
Gigi
Tia
Marshall

Ordered by who I like the least to who I like the most.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 6, 2013)

I AM SO HAPPY! 

As soon as I persuade her to move in, I should get Diana from my campsite. 

So I shall have;

Diana
Zell 
Bruce 
Muffy
Sly
Winnie
Mathilda
Brocollo
Sally

3 deer! ^_^ -happy dances- I hope she moves in on the East of my town with my house and Zell and Bruce. I am so excited, I'm going to be talking to her in the tent all day.


----------



## Gingersnap (Jul 6, 2013)

I have
Fauna
Bam
Erik
Phoebe
Clay
Knox
Amelia
Keaton
Winnie (shes moving)


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 6, 2013)

I've got:

Gala
Pierce
Ruby
Barold
Broffina (Moving out)
Bruce
Chops
Hazel
Jay
Erik
The last five are in the order that they moved in. At least from what I remember.


----------



## Beanie (Jul 6, 2013)

I have:
Marina the octopus
Marcel the dog
Bruce the deer
Blaire the squirrel
Apple the hamster
Bunnie the bunny
Curlos the ram
Coco the bunny
Canberra the koala

To be honest no matter how much I say "aww I wish it was someone else that moved in" I grow to love them all! Sly, Francine, Nan and Frobert all moved away and although I let them go I still really liked them! I'm not picky but I guess we all have our "favorites" haha. Coco is REALLY weird....but my bf likes her :|


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

Beanie said:


> I have:
> Marina the octopus
> Marcel the dog
> Bruce the deer
> ...



Omg i LOVE your town!
Marina, Bruce, Curlos, Canberra, Blaire, Apple, Bunnie
<33


----------



## Jay (Jul 6, 2013)

Ruby
Moe
Whitney
Vladimir 
Jay
Colton
Phoebe
Marina
Soleil 
Fuchsia


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

Jay said:


> Ruby
> Moe
> Whitney
> Vladimir
> ...



You have Soleil!! jealousness overload


----------



## Freya (Jul 6, 2013)

I currently have Derwin, Pompom, Nana, Marcie, Pietro, Cherry, Mint, and Agent S ^.^


----------



## seanman1224 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have:
Gladys - Ostrich
Apollo - Eagle
Sterling - Eagle
Marshal - Squirrel
Pecan - Squirrel ;~;
Pinky - Bear
Maelle - Duck
Sylvia - Kangaroo
Lobo - Wolf

Meh. I don't like any of them 100% except Gladys...
I really want to restart but I never would because of how far I am in the game.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 6, 2013)

I currently have Pinky, Bob, Gigi, Sylvia, Knox and Goose but....

My dream set of 10 villagers would be
~Maple, the cutest little bear cub out there! She's so sweet and gentle, I simply adore her!
~Bob, my only male 'dream town' villager. He's amazing in every way, and he makes me smile every time I see him 
~Portia, a beautiful dog with a snooty personality. I had her on my Wild World town but she moved out. I adored her, and when she moved it broke my heart. I really want her on New Leaf!
~Diana, very classy, beautiful deer. I love her house and style ^_^
~Flurry, the absolute cutest hamster ever! 
~Chevre, posh princess over here! She's got expensive taste, I love her house and clothes... <3 I had her on my CF town!
~Marcie, the happiest, bounciest kangaroo you could ever wish to meet, what's not to love?
~Bunny, OMIGOSHOMIGOSHOMIGOSH!! She's sooo cute, and really hyper! Never a dull moment with her 
~Pinky, she's really kind and she likes to give gifts to everyone <3 She's not put off by anything!
~Mint/Pecan/Peanut, all of these are beautiful, I adore all of them but Mint is my personal favourite. I remember my friend had her in her WW town and I was sooo jealous!

In my opinion they are the cutest villagers, but all except Bob are girls! Is there a limit on gender, such as 5 male and 5 female, in one town at one time? If there is then... ugh


----------



## Zura (Jul 14, 2013)

My villagers are


Lobo
Wolfgang
Fang
Bluebear
Beardo
Baabara
Truffles
Moe
Moose
Paula 

Oh and yes 3 wolves!


----------



## kidcryptid (Jul 14, 2013)

Mine are in my sig. I really dislike all of them excluding Rosie. I really want some wolves or pigs


----------



## Zura (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh my glob! Paula one of the most grosses villagers of all time just moved too my town NO!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 16, 2013)

Timbra
Tammi
Mitzi
Kid Cat
Cherry
Henry
Alfonso
Rhonda
Bangle

Moose is moving on the 20th, the only one i dislike, so all is good


----------



## EpicSnivy (Jul 16, 2013)

*Beach*
Rizzo
Mitzi
Rodeo
Blaire
Lopez
Butch
Kevin
Rocket
Genji

*Former Residents*
Katt (Moved 2/7)
Chrissy (Moved 16/7)


----------



## chriss (Jul 16, 2013)

Erik, Tex, Bob, Bam, Wolfgang, Tiffany, Phoebe, Chrissy, Kiki, and Katt

Im really happy with my villagers. The only one I want to replace is Katt(And MAYBE Kiki)
I think I wanna replace Katt with Muffy.
And if the chance ever came up, replace Kiki with Marina. I like Kiki alot but Marina would bring more variety to my town.


----------



## Lin (Jul 16, 2013)

Whitney
Fang
Hamlet
Pinky
Drake
Willow
Jacques
Sylvia
Aurora 
Tom


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 16, 2013)

Nate, Portia, Julian, Alice, Merry, Lionel, Jitters, Serena(my BFF'S character), Bonbon and Rocket. I don't like Rocket and Jitters.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 16, 2013)

Lin said:


> Whitney
> Fang
> Hamlet
> Pinky
> ...



That is a great town


----------



## Lin (Jul 16, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> That is a great town



I want a lot of them gone but at least I can stand them... xD; So I can't complain too much.


----------



## Revan654 (Jul 16, 2013)

Aurora
Vic
Genji
Mallary
Sprinkle
Lucha
Gladys
Twiggy
Charlise

Haven't had a camper for awhile, still missing my 10th Villager.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 16, 2013)

I have:

Bangle
Chadder
Gigi
Hamphrey
Kitt
Mira
Ruby
Scoot (who is moving on the 21st)
Stitches

I am hoping my current camper, Graham, will take Scoots place...but not sure how that works.


----------

